# anybody going to rigs saturday afternoon?



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

try Mr Mike on the radio. thanks


----------



## Reeldeal (Mar 28, 2008)

Bama Lady will be between Horn and Nakkika. will be standby on 78 and 72 . Good Luck hope they are there...


----------

